

Apple takes a few more bites out of cellular carriers - SlipperySlope
http://www.gadgetbox.msnbc.msn.com/technology/gadgetbox/apple-takes-few-more-bites-out-cellular-carriers-823733

======
SlipperySlope
The Microsoft Network blogger is highlighting this issue because Microsoft
itself faces headwinds with cellular carriers because it owns Skype - which
carriers hate as they make a lot of revenue from voice calls and SMS text
messages today.

"In short: With iOS 6, we'll be using more carrier bandwidth than ever, but
will require fewer and fewer carrier services."

